# Milwaukee Area



## vrdash4 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone around the Milwaukee Wisconsin area?


----------



## hirejn (Sep 4, 2013)

About 45 mins north.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 18, 2013)

As a former resident of many years in Milwaukee but transplanted to New England 15 years ago, the 'must see' areas are along the lakefront north of town, the art center on the lakefront, and maybe even a 'fest' or two along the lakefront, if they aren't already done for the season.  The agricultural domes just south of 'the valley' off 27th St, the new stadium, the zoo, and certainly one or more breweries, if that's an area of interest, are also good locations.  For city-scape shots, anywhere along Wisconsin Ave from Marquette University eastward is good.  Throw in Water St and Plankington Ave as well.


----------



## Radical (Mar 24, 2014)

About an hour northwest of the city.


----------

